# Composer/produce/ sound designer :) Megablastic Productions



## Megablastic Productions (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi, I came across this site by accident. Looks like a nice place to hang out :razz: 

I'm just finishing off a huge analog uber multisamled library for Kontakt 2 that should be out soon. 

Looking forward to conversing with like minded others here  

My name's Sam by the way... nice to meet you all.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: composer/produce/sound designer  Megablastic Productions*

Welcome, Sam!

When you say analog, are you talking synths, and if so, which ones?


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: composer/produce/sound designer  Megablastic Productions*

Hi Sam, welcome.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: composer/produce/sound designer  Megablastic Productions*

Hey Sam - welcome to VI!


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Sam, when can we expect this library to be released?


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------

